# Hi



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,
Im 22/m/australia and have had chronic drug induced dp for over 6 months now, although my 1st real symptoms where when I was around 8-10 years old. I managed to fight it off when I was sent to boarding school at the age of 12 for 1 1/2 years.
This second bout has been drug induced and I have tried many things such as quiting smoking, abstinance from caffiene and alcohol, and taking a barrage of natural supliments including omega 3 and brahmi wich both seemed to help slightly.
Im soon to try regular excerise (1-2 hours per day) as my new years resolution and hope that helps.

I am a thinker type person and enjoy discussing new theories, wich I will save for another thread another time.

Im a strongly against medication unless it is affecting the lives of your loved ones such as parents, spouse or kids, or all other routes have been taken. If my DP doesnt subside in 1 year I will ask a doctor to put me on adderal wich I know will help me, due to my experience with speed.

the reason for my nickname is because, for me, Id prefere to live a short life of quality rather then a long life of pain, take it with a grain of salt, if it has offended anyone, let me say, my grandparents have died of cancer and it runs deep in my family, but the pain unlike DP doesnt start until your last days, "its all in your head" is a term wich was repeatidly said to me as i grew up, this really boils my blood, it has stopped being said to me now that I reply with "if its all in your head why are mind altering drugs illegal?"

I have fought off alot of things such as OCD and full blown agoraphobia, although OCD never went away for me, instead I learnt to channel my obsessions to something constructive such as my social life, gym, and self education, and my compulsions have been under control.

In 2000 I was house bound for 10 months, that was the hardest challenge I had to deal with, it was thanks to my cousin it wasnt a longer period then that.
I believe this will be a bigger challenge and I strongly believe if I was to overcome it, I will become a much stronger person. 
I shocked my friend with manic depression when I told him the symptoms of DP, people have told me a stab wound isnt as bad as heartbreak, Ive had the latter so I know theres not many worse things in life then to deal with the horific feelings of DP.

With that out of the way and on a difrent note, Id also like to mention Im surprised by the amount of people on this forum, I also post on a much smaller DP forum and have read of a particular study wich included just 200 DP suffers, I wouldnt of thought this many DP sufferers were congregated on the internet, and I look forward to posting here and sharing infomation with all of you.

thanks for reading, hope it wasnt too long.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi, willswap, what other dp forum do you post on?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome aboard WSFC, nice to see more Australians joning us.

Yes anxiety,DP and DR is the pits and it's by far the hardest thing I've ever gone through and still enduring. I too would swap it for a physical ailment. Nothing is worse than losing your own mind. Yes there are a lot of us out there and slowly we will find each other and not feel so isolated with this strange disorder that no normal person can grasp.

Keep hoping and trying, we will all get to the normal side one day.

Milan


----------

